# [config]amd 64 e  Cool & Quiet  attivo?

## lopio

ciao,

mi sembra di aver capito che abiltare nel bios la voce cool and quiet non significhi nulla lato gentoo o almeno non sia la sola cosa da fare

Da questo post 

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=265254&start=25&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=cool+quiet

[/url]

sembra emergere la possibilita' di 2 strade differenti che prevedono (caso lavish) la disabilitazione delle voci

CPu frequency scaling -> powersave governor

                                 -> userspace governor

e abilitazione voce -> ondemand cpufreq policy governor

 Se non ho capito male in tal caso non esiste nessun demone da abilitare (powernowd) ma non mi e' chiaro chi fa scattare il meccanismo (on demand dello user? e come?)

Come ci si accorge poi che la freq viene scalata?

Ora che ho ancora powersave e userspace governor selezionati (e nessun demone attivo)  ho 2 valori di temp temp1 fisso a 39 e temp 2 che oscilla tra 39-40 e 54 (in piena compilazione).

Ho anche fan1=0 (sempre a zero sembra scollegato ma ho paura ad usare pwmconfig) e fan2 che passa de 3990 a 5200 (in compilazione)

Datemi 2 dritte

grazie infinite

----------

## cloc3

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come ci si accorge poi che la freq viene scalata?

 

Navigando la cartella:

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/

[/code]

Penso che si possa modificare direttamente il contenuto di cpuinfo_cur_freq. In ogni caso, ho l'impressione che le ventole siano controllate molto bene dal sistema e che non sia necessario mai intervenire manualmente.

----------

## lopio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  In ogni caso, ho l'impressione che le ventole siano controllate molto bene dal sistema e che non sia necessario mai intervenire manualmente.

 

ok lascio tutto come prima.

D'altra parte hai ragione perche' complicarsi la vita se il sistema e' gia' valido

----------

## flocchini

ho trovato un post molto valido qui, a me funziona perfettamente ed e' fighissimo vedere la frequenza che scende su superkaramba (inutile, ma figo)  :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Io ho l'opzione abilitata da bios, il supporto acpi e allo scaling nel kernel.

Come demone uso powernowd, e tipicamente dopo un po mi ritrovo con la cpu a 800 Mhz e la ventola della cpu ferma   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

grazie a tutti e 2 delle risposte comunque nel post usano il governor on demand quindi evitano di avere un demone lanciato userspace (powernowd o cpudyn che credo facciamo la stessa cosa),corretto?

A fiocchini chiedo che tema usa di superkaramba, sono curioso   :Wink: 

Pensavo che il cool&quiet si attivasse solo per via della temperatura non come scaling di frequenza per inattivita'.Mi sbagliavo allora.... 

 Effetti collaterali?

grazie ciaoLast edited by lopio on Mon Dec 27, 2004 11:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unarana

Sarà solo una impressione, ma lo trovo leggermente meno reattivo, il leggermente leggasi nell'ordine del decimo di secondo   :Wink: 

Per monitorare la frequenza sotto gnome uso CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 0.3.1

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## lopio

 *unarana wrote:*   

> Sarà solo una impressione, ma lo trovo leggermente meno reattivo, il leggermente leggasi nell'ordine del decimo di secondo  
> 
> 

 

esatto come effetti colleterali intendevo proprio questo. Qualcun altro suffraga la tesi di performance ridotte?

ciao

----------

## unarana

le performance più o meno sono rimaste uguali, è solo meno reattivo, cioè impiega un decimo di secondo circa a passare da 1GH (velocità minima) ai 2Gh, ma una volta a piena velocità differenze non se ne vedono

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## flocchini

attualmente uso uno scriptno fatto da me piu' che altro x mancanza di spazio, alla fine karamba non e' per nulla complicato una volta imparato un po' lo scripting. Sicuramente su kdelook ci sara' qsa di piu' elaborato, questo e' il mio

```
karamba x=10 y=10 w=500 h=14 locked=false

text x=0 y=0 value="Linux kernel" color=120,120,120 fontsize=9 font="Arial"

text x=60 y=0 sensor=program program="uname -r" color=120,120,120 fontsize=9 font="Arial"

text x=137 y=0 value="on" color=120,120,120 fontsize=9 font="Arial"

text x=152 y=0 sensor=program program="cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name' | sed -e 's/.*: //'" color=120,120,120 fontsize=9 font="Arial"

text x=330 y=0 value="@" color=120,120,120 fontsize=9 font="Arial"

text x=342 y=0 sensor=program program="cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cpu MHz' | sed -e 's/.*: //'" color=120,120,120 fontsize=9 font="Arial" interval=1000

text x=386 y=0 value="MHz with" color=120,120,120 fontsize=9 font="Arial"

text x=433 y=0 sensor=program program="cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cache size' | sed -e 's/.*: //'" color=120,120,120 fontsize=9 font="Arial"

text x=470 y=0 value="cache" color=120,120,120 fontsize=9 font="Arial"
```

La linea che interessa a noi e' questa, se metti un refresh (in millisecondi) troppo selvaggio va a finire che e furia di grep resta sempre la cpu a palla  :Laughing: 

text x=342 y=0 sensor=program program="cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cpu MHz' | sed -e 's/.*: //'" color=120,120,120 fontsize=9 font="Arial" interval=1000

Per quanto riguarda le prestazioni, io non sono stato li' con il cronometro ma sinceramente mi va + che bene come si comprta ora, senza nessun demone attivo perdero' un decimo di secondo ma almeno sfrutto un po' le mie costose ventole  :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

domanda cretina, per non usare alcune demone, devo lasciare abilitato solo ondemand o anche le voci  

'powersave' governor     

'userspace' governor for userspace frequency

Laciandole abilitate tutte 3  ho che la directory 

```

 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/

```

e' vuota mentre mi aspettavo almeno il file

```

 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors 

```

----------

## flocchini

io ho 

```
[*] CPU Frequency scaling                                         │ │

  │ │     < >   /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)                        │ │

  │ │           Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                │ │

  │ │     ---   'performance' governor                                      │ │

  │ │     <*>   'powersave' governor                                        │ │

  │ │     <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling        │ │

  │ │     <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                          │ │

  │ │     [ ]   /proc/sys/cpu/ interface (2.4. / OLD)                       │ │

  │ │     <*>   CPU frequency table helpers                                 │ │

  │ │     ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                   │ │

  │ │     <*> AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                │ │

  │ │     < > Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                      │ │

  │ │     < > ACPI Processor P-States driver              
```

e la directory e' piena

```
utopia_planitia / # ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/

cpuinfo_cur_freq  scaling_available_frequencies  scaling_governor

cpuinfo_max_freq  scaling_available_governors    scaling_max_freq

cpuinfo_min_freq  scaling_cur_freq               scaling_min_freq

ondemand          scaling_driver

utopia_planitia / #
```

----------

## lopio

e' uguale ma io ho

```

dmesg | grep power

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09b)

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB

```

credevo di dover abilitare solo voce powernow e ACPI2.0 nel bios

----------

## unarana

Prova a controllare se esistono aggiornamenti del bios della scheda madre, il problema potrebbe dipendere da li

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## flocchini

concordo, la mia gigabyte k8vt800 necessito' di un aggiornamento proprio x il cool'n'quiet. Che mobo hai ?

----------

## lopio

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> concordo, la mia gigabyte k8vt800 necessito' di un aggiornamento proprio x il cool'n'quiet. Che mobo hai ?

 

k8v se deluxe

Comunque non esiste che venga introdotta una nuova funzionalita' e  con scheda nuova sia necessario aggiornare il bios

----------

## lopio

ciao ora ho aggiornato il bios a una versione molto recente me la dir rimane vuota.

ora pero' 

```

dmesg | grep power

powernow-k8: BIOS error: numpst must be 1

```

da qui

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=209184&highlight=numpst

[/url]

sembra essere un bug legato alla versione del bios.Le soluzioni sembrano essere 2 

a) installare la versione del bios 1003 (ora avevo messo ultimissima 1005)

b) modificare come suggerito il file powernow-k8.c per bipassare il messaggio di errore (ma non ci capisco sul perche' e non e' che mi sembri una gran cosa)

----------

## flocchini

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Comunque non esiste che venga introdotta una nuova funzionalita' e  con scheda nuova sia necessario aggiornare il bios

  In fondo hai ragione, pero' devi tenere conto che era una funzionalita' molto nuova appena la scheda e' entrat in produzione e in distribuzione, e' fisiologico che qualche bacozzo ci sia.. Buona fortuna con le tue modifiche  :Wink:  (io non toccherei il bios, meno lo faccio meglio e'... ho sempre paura che si imp****ni tutto  :Smile:  )

----------

## lopio

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Buona fortuna con le tue modifiche  (io non toccherei il bios, meno lo faccio meglio e'... ho sempre paura che si imp****ni tutto  )

 

e' per quello che sono dubbioso. Il miracolo di passare da versione 1001 a 11105 e' gia' avvenuto. Rischiare per installare versione 1003 forse vuol dire abusare della propria fortuna.Quindi ci ho ripensato e mi sa che un commentino al file c potrebbe scapparci.

Sempre che qualcuno la pensi diversamente visto che se  il return ERROR_CODE ce lo hanno messo qulacosa vorra' pur dire

grazie ancora   :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## stuart

 *flocchini wrote:*   

>  *lopio wrote:*   Comunque non esiste che venga introdotta una nuova funzionalita' e  con scheda nuova sia necessario aggiornare il bios  In fondo hai ragione, pero' devi tenere conto che era una funzionalita' molto nuova appena la scheda e' entrat in produzione e in distribuzione, e' fisiologico che qualche bacozzo ci sia.. Buona fortuna con le tue modifiche  (io non toccherei il bios, meno lo faccio meglio e'... ho sempre paura che si imp****ni tutto  )

 

ehm, con la gigabyte non hai il dual bios?   :Question: 

io con la mia ho su due bios diversi, uno di default il più attuale e l'altro "da battaglia" che anche se stacco la presa dal desktop me la riavvia in qualche modo

----------

## [hammerfall]

puoi risparmiare un po' di sed e di grep per lo script di karamba leggendo direttamente il valore della velocita' in 

```
/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
```

per chi tentasse esperimenti ricordo che gia' su un'altro thread si era parlato di queste cose e si era visto che utilizzando il governor di cpufreqd (mi pare fosse l'ondemand) la possibilita' di scalare veniva ridotta (sul mio p4 2Ghz arrivavo al min a 1,4) mentre lasciando come goveernor "userspace" era possibile scalare a step di 250Mhz fino alla freq minima del processore (nel mio caso 250Mhz)

----------

## lopio

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> puoi risparmiare un po' di sed e di grep per lo script di karamba leggendo direttamente il valore della velocita' in 
> 
> ```
> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
> ```
> ...

 

grazie della dritta ma non sono ancora a quel punto e visto che l'argomento e' delicato (almeno per me) volevo raccogliere + pareri possibili prima di riscalare la versione del bios alla 1003 (che per ora non so dove pescare) o commentare dei return nel codice c (vedi sopra)

----------

## flocchini

 *stuart wrote:*   

> ehm, con la gigabyte non hai il dual bios? 

 

Si', tanto e' vero che nell'euforia di montare la mobo nel nuovo case che mi ha portato babbo natale ho fatto saltare una resistenza al main bios e sono andato avanti 24h con il backup prima di sostituirla e ripristinare il main... Benedetto sia l'ideatore del dual bios   :Very Happy:   Resta che non mi piace comunque giocarci  :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Spulciando qui e lì, ho trovato solo questo per settare il Cool'n quiet, ma, se non erro cpudyn è per i laptop (e inoltre l'ho provato e non funziona), allora ho provato anche cpufrequtils, ma mi dice

```
Enabling ondemand cpufreq governor ...

wrong, unknown or unhandled CPU?
```

Qualcuno ha qualche info in più?

----------

## Deus Ex

Ho provato anche cpufreqd, che mi dice

```
cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ
```

Ma io 

```
CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y
```

 ce l'ho!

Sbaglio qualcosa?

----------

## lavish

Cool'n quiet è una caratteristiche che associa frequency scaling a fan speed scaling.

Sulla mia motherboard (Asus K8V Deluxe), a causa di un bug (è da un anno che non provo, magari le cose sono cambiate), se attivo i sensori per il rilevamento della temperatura del core, non posso scalare con la velocità della ventola.. visto che il rumore è molto lieve, ho i sensori attivi e scalo solo di frequenza. La velocità delle ventole è comunque regolata dal bios.

Ora, detto questo, io non uso demoni per effettuare lo scaling, ma un modulo del kernel che trovo veramente ottimo:

```
CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND
```

Ad ogni modo avresti potuto fare una ricerca prima di postare, si trovano numerosi threads su questo argomento.

[EDIT]

Fatto il merge della discussione aperta da Deus Ex.

Altre risorse utili del forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-265254.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-352690.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-258868.html

----------

## Deus Ex

Chiedo scusa per la duplicazione, anche se... ho aperto un nuovo thread solo perchè gli altri che avevo trovato, non mi sembravano _esattamente_ inerenti, ma l'errore è stato mio. 

Grazie infinite comunque delle info utili. Ora provo a configurare secondo gli hints che mi hai passato  :Smile: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Niente da fare... sempre lo stesso errore.

Ora provo ad upgradare al 2.6.15...

----------

## Deus Ex

Neanche passando al 2.6.15.

Sto cercando di seguire le indicazioni degli altri post, ma nulla....

Ho lasciato perdere i demoni e messo su solo l'ondemand governor. Ma come faccio a vedere se scala di frequenza? Se vado su /proc ho solo "cpuinfo"...   :Confused: 

----------

## GiRa

```
# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq 

```

Oppure 

```
# cpufreq-info
```

 se hai installato cpufrequtils (io lo trovo comodo perchè se gioco voglio poter impostare la modalità performance).

----------

## Deus Ex

Ok, dopo varie peripezie, ho finalmente tutti moduli installati e funzionanti. Ho sia il "userspace" che "ondemand" governors disponibili.

La mia domanda ora è: cosa devo fare per far sì che non debba io manualmente cambiare la frequenza della cpu (tramite cpufreq-set) ma il governor, a seconda delle necessità?

Grazie delle spiegazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Ok, dopo varie peripezie, ho finalmente tutti moduli installati e funzionanti. Ho sia il "userspace" che "ondemand" governors disponibili.
> 
> La mia domanda ora è: cosa devo fare per far sì che non debba io manualmente cambiare la frequenza della cpu (tramite cpufreq-set) ma il governor, a seconda delle necessità?
> 
> Grazie delle spiegazioni 

 

```
echo 'ondemand' > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

Magari messo in /etc/conf.d/local.start

 :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Grazie lavish!  :Smile: 

Quindi, ricapitolando, l'impostazione sul tipo di governor la devo _comunque_ gestire manualmnete, right? Il kernel non si sognerà mai di andarsi a prendere il governor da solo?

Grazie ancora!

----------

## lavish

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Grazie lavish! 
> 
> Quindi, ricapitolando, l'impostazione sul tipo di governor la devo _comunque_ gestire manualmnete, right? Il kernel non si sognerà mai di andarsi a prendere il governor da solo?
> 
> Grazie ancora!

 

Devi specificargli quale vuoi.. non può il kernel decidere per te quale usare (è come se decidesse da solo quale scheduler usare per farti un esempio scemo__anche se lì è un po' diverso perchè c'è l'opzione di default visto che uno scheduler lo deve per forza usare  :Razz: )

Una volta che il kernel  "sa" quale usare.. lo usa  :Wink: 

----------

## GiRa

Oppure automatizzi la cosa con le cpufrequtils (alla fine uno script che fa qualche cat, grep e persino una interrogazione diretta all'HW).

----------

## Deus Ex

fantastico!

Grazie infinite  :Smile: 

----------

## micio

Salve a tutti,

Vorrei usufruire del cool 'n quiet del mio processore (Opteron 165) anche sulla mia cara gentoo.

Ho seguito una guida dove riporta alcune parti da abilitare nel kernel e un programmino (cpudyn)  per la gestione del processore.

Ho fatto tutto come dice ma quando vado a far partire cpudyn mi restituisce questo errore:

```

localhost micio # /etc/init.d/cpudyn start

 * Starting cpudynd ...

 * Neither CPUFreq nor ACPI throttling support were found  

```

Sinceramente ho guardato un pò su google, ma nn ho trovato granché... qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

Micio

----------

## lavish

Piu' che una ricerca su google dovevi farla sul forum, visto che qui sei venuto a postare.... fatto il merge del thread di micio con questo.

----------

## micio

ops..  scusate  :Razz: 

Comunque resto in attesa di qualche info... cpudyn non va, mi consigliate meglio cpufreqd??

EDIT:

```
localhost micio # dmesg | grep powernow

powernow-k8: Found 2 Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 165    processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

```

Micio

----------

## randomaze

 *micio wrote:*   

> Comunque resto in attesa di qualche info... cpudyn non va, mi consigliate meglio cpufreqd??

 

Non sono pratico di AMD64, ma quando ha fatto il merge suppongo che lavish volesse consigliarti di leggere (bene) questo thread perchè il grosso dell'argomento è già stato trattato.

----------

## micio

io dal canto mio ho risolto leggendo [url=http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PowerNow!]questa[/url] guida per il powernow di amd, ora visto che così però mi vede solo 2 moltiplicatori che mi mandano il processre da 1ghz a 1.8ghz , volevo sapere se esisteva qlcs per usare dei moltiplicatori intermedi (qualcosa tipo rmclock di winzozz). Conoscete niete a riguardo?

Micio

----------

## lavish

Posta 

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
```

----------

## lucapost

Qualcuno ha provato questo: http://powerthend.scheissname.de/?

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho bisogno di un chiarimento in merito alla questione powernowd e governor.

Uso powernowd, e mi sembra che non gestisca bene le frequenze, nel senso che non scala bene quando opportuno, secondo me.

Ora, manualmente ho impostato il governor su ondemand tramire cpufreq-set e sembra andare bene e scalare le frequenze come mi aspettavo che facesse.

Mi chiedo e vi chiedo una cosa: ma allora powernowd a che serve???? Ho praticamente tutti i governor supportati dal kernel e compilati, quindi tutti disponibili. Con powernowd utilizzo le opzioni di default, ma perché non ci pensa lui a far scalare la frequenza di clock della cpu? Non dovrebbe pensarci lui a cambiare governor dinamicamente? (magari non capisco bene il funzionamento di powernowd, ma qualcosa non mi torna)

Mi è capitato di vedere il mio procio fisso a 1 GHz durante un emerge -uDN world in piena compilazione di librerie pesanti, quando invece la max frequenza è 2 GHz... Perché accade questo?

Se powernowd funziona così potrei anche disinstallarlo e tenere il governor fisso su ondemand, operando sull'opportuno file come avete specificato prima.

----------

